# Bees in tires



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I have posted this photo before as an example of ugly comb building, I am adding a pic I took of these bees a couple of nights ago when they needed another super:



















Sorry for the graininess, my camera did not focus too well in the dark. These bees are now drawing beautiful super frames of comb, all they needed was a little guide.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*tires*

good grief gene you don't draw the line at collecting bees anywhere, do you?


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

mike haney said:


> good grief gene you don't draw the line at collecting bees anywhere, do you?


Honestly, when I collected these bees in August of last year, I held out little hope that they would survive or if they did that they would produce. From the age of the brood comb that was down in the tires, I could tell that they had been there for 4+ years so I was not expecting much. Boy was I wrong! They are gunning for the "most productive hive" honor this year. They overwintered in a single deep and I have seen no evidence that they have superceded the queen that I captured with them, so I am somewhat surprised (pleasantly) at their performance this year.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm curious what their temperament is like...are they hot?


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Tim Hall said:


> I'm curious what their temperament is like...are they hot?


I guess that would depend on your definition of "hot". They are not runny, they don't put many bees in the air, but I do get a few head butts from them when I crack the top. I worked them in veil, shorts, tee shirt and no gloves while they were smaller. When I added the first super, one zapped me behind the knee, so now for them, I wear gloves and long pants. I can mow and weed eat right up to the hive and get no reaction from them. They are not nearly as gentle as my NWC's but I don't really consider them hot.


----------

